# Aire not far from calais going south on coast



## aaswales (Jul 18, 2010)

hi its going to by our first time in an aire can any one recommend a quiet safe aire to stay at after getting off the ferry about 30mins going south on coast road , 

im sure you have had this question many times so sorry'''

ps im in a converted renalt kangoo so very small camping car 

cheers 

Alan


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi Alan and welcome to MHF.

You could always park in Carrefour carpark, Cite Europe, particularly if you want to get some shopping before travelling south.

If you want to make a start immediately then Le Touquet or Equihan Plage. Best bet is to buy All the Aires book from Vicarious Books - loads of Aires throughout France listed.

Joe


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Le Touquet Yacht Marina - no contest.

Follow the signs for the equestrian centre then pass it on your right and keep going alongside the bay. wonderful but it is 9 euros.

Bit Further down - Le crotoy


Hope you have a great trip

tip, dont follow signs for 'Aire des gens de passages' this means gipsy camp.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

There is a large (recently re-vamped) Aire at Wissant, just down the coast from Calais. Another couple at Tardinghen which is a couple of miles further on.

To echo previous posters "All The Aires" is a "must have" if you are in France. a VERY worthwhile investment and one I would not go to France without !!


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

We had a late train over recently and were going to stay at Boulogne sur Mer at the Auchan but no-one else was there so we moved on to Equihan Plage where it was very busy and we felt more secure. It was a very handy place to stop, and there is a shop around the corner to get the croissants. Will use it again.


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

joedenise said:


> Hi Alan and welcome to MHF.
> 
> You could always park in Carrefour carpark, Cite Europe, particularly if you want to get some shopping before travelling south.
> 
> ...


I am following this thread, as I am heading to France at the beginning of July. I am getting a eurotunnel train getting to France around 2am. I have in the past stered clear of Cite Europe, but I dont want to drive very far that late. *Is it safe these days *especially with the latest influx of migrants?
It would be handy for fuel before heading off for Le Mans for the night

Thanks

PS, if Wissant is ok it might be politic to go there then come back to Auchan for fuel????

Pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

THEPOET said:


> joedenise said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Alan and welcome to MHF.
> ...


what latest influx of migrants? is this the brits going over en masse to escape the drudger of the UK? :roll: Seriously, we have had no reports of any problems with people trying to hitch a ride, and perhaps they might get a shock if they got under your 'Van and ended up at Le Mans? :roll:

Loads of people have said that they have stopped at Cite Europe lately with no problems. If you want something more official, go the the calais aire (beach or yacht basin), then you can go to Auchan to fill up...........


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

esperelda said:


> We had a late train over recently and were going to stay at Boulogne sur Mer at the Auchan but no-one else was there so we moved on to Equihan Plage where it was very busy and we felt more secure. It was a very handy place to stop, and there is a shop around the corner to get the croissants. Will use it again.


lovely quiet spot 8)


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

We have just come back - We stayed at Wissant on the way down and at Tardingham on the way back - there are two there - one at the Swing Golf place (we stopped for a couple of hours to use the Leccy to dry and straighten "our" hair - he charges 3E50 for the night electric but I negotiated a 2 Euro fee for a couple of hours. We were on our way to Audingham France Passion site and went past what looked like an Aire on top of the hill (lots of vans there but looked like lots of space)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

The Wissant aire is nice and spacious, but beware that there is no running water there. Nor a rubbish bin. There is grey water and wc waste dumping, and you should think about putting a 1 litre bottle of water in the toilet cassette compartment for rinsing out the cassette when there is no water.

Gerald


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> The Wissant aire is nice and spacious, but beware that there is no running water there. Nor a rubbish bin. There is grey water and wc waste dumping, and you should think about putting a 1 litre bottle of water in the toilet cassette compartment for rinsing out the cassette when there is no water.
> 
> Gerald


I shall not be using any services, it will just be a place to get my head down for the rest of the night. A refuel in the morning and then off south west. Le Mans that night then just south of Limogues for 12 night after that.

Pete


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

We have stayed several times in the Cite Europe motorhome parking. It is quiet (after about 20:00) , well lit and discreetly patrolled with video surveillance. We have never had a problem with migrants or anyone else.

P&L


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

PeterandLinda said:


> Hi
> 
> We have stayed several times in the Cite Europe motorhome parking. It is quiet (after about 20:00) , well lit and discreetly patrolled with video surveillance. We have never had a problem with migrants or anyone else.
> 
> P&L


Sounds reasonable, don't happen to have co-ords for it do you? 
or directions?

many thanks :wink:

Pete


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

I assume you are going by boat. Leave the port and head towards the Motorway, turning right in the direction of Boulogne. After two or three junctions you will pass the exit for the tunnel. Leave the motorway at the next junction (cite europe oeste). Turn left under the motorway, straight across the next roundabout and left at the next roundabout, right at the next. You will pass the coach parking on the right and yours is the next but one turning on the right - it is the only one without height barriers.

Google maps gives these co-ordinates:

N50.932844, E1.811231

P&L


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We stayed at cite de europe in april.
Quite safe police do patrol.
Follow the signs into the dedicated camping car park.

dave p


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

jonegood said:


> Le Touquet Yacht Marina - no contest.
> 
> Follow the signs for the equestrian centre then pass it on your right and keep going alongside the bay. wonderful but it is 9 euros.
> 
> ...


Endorse above ; left Le Touquet yesterday pm and it is very full at this time of the year. Le Crotoy may be a better bet

Anyone heading to Brittany and Atlantic Coast should be aware that Port Louis Aire only takes cards- not cash


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Aires close to Calais*

There is a great download for Google earth here from Saddletramp (Well done) Gives you loads of Aires.I use it a lot now to check out the location and even better when you go into Street View you get a reall good feel for the locations ...although it is not always available for locations off the main roads.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-107386-camping-car-aires-google-earth.html

Brian


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

PeterandLinda said:


> Hi
> 
> I assume you are going by boat. Leave the port and head towards the Motorway, turning right in the direction of Boulogne. After two or three junctions you will pass the exit for the tunnel. Leave the motorway at the next junction (cite europe oeste). Turn left under the motorway, straight across the next roundabout and left at the next roundabout, right at the next. You will pass the coach parking on the right and yours is the next but one turning on the right - it is the only one without height barriers.
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys, thats really helpfull. I'm coming over by the train, and will be on my own so will be following 'Katy' (satnag) more than usual.

Pete


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

When you come out the tunnel keep to the right hand lane and there is an exit on the right for Cite Europe. Just follow the signs. The aire is on the left opposite the main shops.

For Auchan, just turn left out the aire follow it round to the roundabout turn left, next roundabout - 1st exit and next roundabout 2nd exit and that will take you down to Auchan.

Joe


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

THEPOET said:


> PeterandLinda said:
> 
> 
> > , and will be on my own so will be following 'Katy' (satnag) more than usual.
> ...


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

HeatherChloe said:


> but I got my own back on him by turning his sound down so I can vaguely hear muttering but nothing else....


Ours has a female voice, but I've turned her down as well. I got fed up with her constant prattling. There should be an option to get her to call a road "A-1-2-4-2" instead of "A-one-thousand-two-hunded-and-forty-two". By the time she's announced all that lot, we've gone three times around the roundabout.

Gerald


----------

